# Covering a Brick Fireplace



## keleuteri (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a fireplace that is currently white brick.  We don't like it at all, and recently installed a bamboo floor in the same room.  We thought about trying to cover the brick with stained wood on both fireplace and mantle.  Can this be done?  Do you just screw in wood to brick mortar or do you have to frame it out and create an actual wall over the brick?  We also considered stone veneer and/or venetian plaster.  The bricks must go!!!!  Any thoughts?
Thanks
Kim


----------



## PortlandTradesmen (Jun 23, 2009)

If you're going to cover the fireplace in wood I would recommend installing strips of wood running in the opposite direction of the finish wood. This will give you something to nail into. To secure the wood I would drill holes with a hammer drill, install lead inserts and then screw it to the brick. The addition of some construction adhesive would be a good idea as well. You can use shims to make the furring strips level if the brick is uneven.

Make sure that you check into the fire code and how it relates to the type of fireplace you have e.g., wood, gas. before installing wood. 

I like the Idea of venetian plaster myself. I've used clay plaster before and gypsum plaster with the color mixed in. Here's a link to an album showing both of those fire places. Let me know if you want further info on plastering brick. Picasa Web Albums - jesse - Three fireplaces


----------



## keleuteri (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you for your wise input!  I would like to hear more about the plaster process.  I checked out your website..some really nice work.  I guess I wondered if you had to put cement board over the brick before plastering.  I wasn't sure if plastering over the brick would show the mortar lines once dry.
Is this expensive?  Is it difficult for a DIY?
Thanks


----------

